# SPRING FLING!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal>*March 9, 2009* - FINALLY, some good weather conditions light SE winds and warm temperatures. My guests today were Harry, David, Stan, and Dave from Hammond LA. Things started out great at our fist stop Corks down and drags screaming big redfish. One for the box and one Too big to keep just took some pictures and returned the 38? fish to the water. Hit a few more spots nothing the tide had stopped. We fish some dead bait on the bottom catching a few drums waiting for the tide to turn. Mid morning, the tide switched and the guys were on the trout. Corks and titelined plastics we threw every color I had and they all caught. The bite was steady with all keeper speckled trout with some up to 3 lbs. It was beautiful day and we finished up with a box full of fish. GREAT DAY!<P class=MsoNormal>THE FISHING IS ABOUT TO EXPLODE IN HOPEDALE!<P class=MsoNormal>CALL ME AND GET ON THE BOOKS FOR SOME SPECTACULAR SPRING FISHING.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569


----------

